# Who else is getting pumped up?!?



## HandgunHTR (Sep 29, 2009)

The 10th is fast approaching and I am getting psyched up!

My new tent should be here today and I will be getting the camping gear ready this weekend.  Going out Sunday evening to put the last few practice shots through the Encore as well.

I stepped outside this morning to a nice crisp, cool morning and thought, "Now this is hunting weather!"

I am looking forward to my first bear hunt and meeting all you fine Woodyites!


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 29, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> I stepped outside this morning to a nice crisp, cool morning and thought, "Now this is hunting weather!"



X2


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 29, 2009)

I am so psyched!! Especially after my dream the other day - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=416738


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Vin, did you hear from old Hippie ????
Is he gonna make it, and loan you a muzzleloader????


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 29, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Hey Vin, did you hear from old Hippie ????
> Is he gonna make it, and loan you a muzzleloader????



Haven't heard from him yet, but I will give him a call soon.... reeeeeaaaaaal soon!! Several others have also offered to lend me one of their muzzleloaders... what a great group of guys on this site.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm gonna be at Cohutta on the 10th and 11th.  School has made me a 'weekend warrior' if you will, oh well.  two days of hunting is better than no days hunting!


----------



## bowstring (Oct 1, 2009)

oh yea, cool weather, I am starting to rut around the house now. T-5 1/2 days for me.  ;-)  P.S.  I have 58 caliber mountain rifle and omega Vin can use.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 1, 2009)

bowstring said:


> oh yea, cool weather, I am starting to rut around the house now. T-5 1/2 days for me.  ;-)  P.S.  I have 58 caliber mountain rifle and omega Vin can use.



THAT would be GREAT!!


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 2, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> The 10th is fast approaching and I am getting psyched up!
> 
> My new tent should be here today and I will be getting the camping gear ready this weekend.  Going out Sunday evening to put the last few practice shots through the Encore as well.
> 
> ...





Mike,

I'll be there.....bp hunting with a Civil War era Whitworth ...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 2, 2009)

.58 Caliber !!!!

That's gonna sound like a howitzer going off in those mountains !!!!!!

Vinnies gonna have a sore shoulder.......


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 2, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> .58 Caliber !!!!
> 
> That's gonna sound like a howitzer going off in those mountains !!!!!!
> 
> Vinnies gonna have a sore shoulder.......


Bring it on... I'm ready!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dang... I gotta wait til next year... Oh well!!!   

Bow season starts here on the 15th...  WOO HOO...  

Let's see that Big-un fellas!!!

Ron


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 6, 2009)

*3 Days!!!!!*


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 6, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> *3 Days!!!!!*


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 6, 2009)

I plan to arrive at the camp area around noon Friday.......


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 6, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I plan to arrive at the camp area around noon Friday.......



You might be the first on site. Secure the campground.  Set up the perimeter, the barracks, the mess hall and the head.  Man the tower and the gate.  It's us against them!!  LET'S GET EM!! Black Bear on the menu!!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe I will get a head start and hunt with the muzzleloader friday morn.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2009)

everyone rember your orange.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 6, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> I believe I will get a head start and hunt with the muzzleloader friday morn.


Muzzleloader doesn't start till Sat Morn!!  We'll start a donation fund for you too!!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2009)

There you are wrong my brother remember I make the rules as I go along.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 6, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> There you are wrong my brother remember I make the rules as I go along.


How could I forget! Besides... I like your rules better!!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a ml hunt on blue ridge starting thursday so I might hunt it friday morn.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the 296 area gonna be big enough for us all ????
How many handicapped hunters will attend ???

Trying to determine if I should bring a tree stand or do I need to hunt on the ground close by our fellow "Outlaws" ????


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 6, 2009)

Plenty of room. Some will cancel.  So far 2 handicapped hunters and they plan to arrive by 6am on Saturday morning (they don't plan to camp with us). I'm bringing my climber fo sho.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2009)

You know guys just across jacks gap there is another camping area down on the creek. that place might be better. what think ya'll ?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 6, 2009)

*Who else is getting pumped up ?!?*

Yall just let me know where to set up, and I'll go stake
us out a space....Is Jacks Gap on 292 ????  I know where
the creek camp area is on 292......


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 6, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Yall just let me know where to set up, and I'll go stake
> us out a space....Is Jacks Gap on 292 ????  I know where
> the creek camp area is on 292......


Thats the one with the log furniture!!  Dana where is Jack's Gap?


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 6, 2009)

Jack's Gap is on Hwy. 180 at the Towns co./Union co. line. Rt. where the road pulls off that goes to the top of Brasstown Bald. About 300 yrds. into Towns co. there's a rd. on the rt. As soon as you turn onto it take a left and theres a nice campsite on the branch. Not sure how many people you could get in there though. I'll try to ride up there and check it out but I'm pretty busy this week. Going to Blue Ridge Thurs. definitely, maybe Fri. too.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 6, 2009)

Just tell me where to go and I will be there Friday evening.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 6, 2009)

Me too !!!!
Unless I hear different I will be at the end of 296 around noon
Friday........


----------



## bowstring (Oct 6, 2009)

I will be there weds early afternoon to set up camp. If you change camp locations, could someone stop by and tell me?  Dana, outlaws don't wear orange. Looking fwd to meeting you.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2009)

ripplerrider gave exact location of spot Iwas talking about who ever gets there first check it out and if it is big enough leave directions at 296 or if you had rather camp on 296 just forget it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2009)

ripplerider said:


> Jack's Gap is on Hwy. 180 at the Towns co./Union co. line. Rt. where the road pulls off that goes to the top of Brasstown Bald. About 300 yrds. into Towns co. there's a rd. on the rt. As soon as you turn onto it take a left and theres a nice campsite on the branch. Not sure how many people you could get in there though. I'll try to ride up there and check it out but I'm pretty busy this week. Going to Blue Ridge Thurs. definitely, maybe Fri. too.



For those there on bow opener, Jack's gap is the road we took on Sat. evening to hunt when we got there and found all the other people's truck already there.   I think there is more room to camp at 296 and 296 is not right beside 180.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 7, 2009)

okay camp will be at end of fs rd 296


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 7, 2009)

*Who else id getting pumped up ?!?*

296 it is....Around noon Friday..
Gonna be a real interesting weekend...

Just hope I don't make Smokey the bear mad when I
thump it with a big ole BB and he tries to climb the tree
to eat me !!!!!


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 7, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> The 10th is fast approaching and I am getting psyched up!
> 
> My new tent should be here today...



Did you get the tent or should I bring my spare.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 8, 2009)

I have it. 

I got everything loaded up last night.  A quick trip to Wallyworld to get some spare batteries and food-stuffs and I will be ready to rock.


----------

